# Fluval Canister Filter - Output Nozzle upgrade, suggestions?



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

The Mailman brought me wonderful gift: a Fluval 206 for my 29G tank. I used my lunch break to set it up. I'm pleased with almost everything with except the Output Nozzle Assembly. 

The output nozzle seems in need of an upgrade, wither a DIY solutions of store bought items, is there any thing out there?


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

DIY shower bar.. Easily done.. Have tutorials on YouTube


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

Loco4Tanks said:


> DIY shower bar.. Easily done.. Have tutorials on YouTube


Do you have any links, I'm not finding anything on that.


----------



## Nightspell (May 22, 2013)

I just received this and installed yesterday. Eheim spray bar. Pretty happy with it, very adjustable. Amazon.com: Spray Bar Installation Set 594: Pet Supplies Installed on a Fluval 306. Had to replace hoses as I was also installing an inline heater.


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

*Mahalo!*



Nightspell said:


> I just received this and installed yesterday. Eheim spray bar. Pretty happy with it, very adjustable. Amazon.com: Spray Bar Installation Set 594: Pet Supplies Installed on a Fluval 306. Had to replace hoses as I was also installing an inline heater.



I just got mine today. It came with an extra elbow, so I currently have it set up like an 'L'. I'll spend my weekend playing with it. Mahalo!


----------

